# Lezert's 2000 ! :)



## carolineR

*Mes félicitations bien sincères à un des foreros les plus hilarants  *
caroline


----------



## mickaël

... et dont les réponses sont toujours très pertinentes.
Félicitations


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Rapido, réglo, rigolo.
Bravo !


----------



## Nunty

Je suis incapable de continuer dans cette veine, mais...
*MERCI* deux mille fois !


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Lezert !

2000 messages de notre représentant occitan, ça vaut un détournement d'affiche !


----------



## Thomas1

Lezert, I am joining up the bunch to congratulate you on your 2000 posts and thank for the help we get from you.  Continuez comme ça !

Tom


----------



## marget

mickaël said:


> ... et dont les réponses sont toujours très pertinentes.
> Félicitations


 
Et à mon avis, elles sont aussi fascinantes! 

Merci et félicitations!


----------



## Lezert

Merci beaucoup à tous
Ca fout un coup de vieux, quand même...
Je suis si bavard que ça?
Merci encore....

Et après 2000 messages, on en a 10 de gratuits?
 ( il n'y a pas de bougies pour fêter les anniversaires dans les ....trucs, c'est dommage)


----------



## Amityville

Your help is much appreciated, Lezert, many thanks.


----------



## geve

Comme je suis très en retard... 
je vais fournir les bougies réclamées.
Alors : une, deux, trois, quatre... Il en faut encore 1996 comme ça ?? 
Euh, en fait, je vais me contenter de te féliciter, parce que je ne voudrais pas qu'on m'accuse de mettre le feu au forum ! Bravo Lezert !


----------

